# Weekly Competition 2016-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 U' F' R F2 U' R' F U'
*2. *F' U' R2 U2 R' U F' U R2 U'
*3. *U R F' U F R' U' R U2
*4. *U F' U R' U R F2 R2
*5. *U R F2 U' F U' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D F2 U2 B' R' D L U2 B' D' F2 R' D2 R2
*2. *L' B' U' D' B L' U' B2 R U R2 B D2 B' R2 F D2 B' D2 F U2
*3. *R2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 R D2 L2 B' U' R' D F2 L' F
*4. *U2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 D' L' D' B' R' U' B L2 B' D' U
*5. *D L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' D2 U' B' R' F2 U' F L' D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 R B2 Fw2 D2 R' D2 Uw' Fw' R B' R Fw2 F Rw R2 D U R2 B' D Uw2 F L Uw2 F U Rw2 Fw' L Fw2 U R' U2 Fw' L R' Fw' U2 R
*2. *Fw' L U2 B U' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F L' D' U' B' F Uw' Fw F L2 Uw Rw2 D' Uw B2 Fw R U' R2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 U' L Rw' Fw2 Rw2 F D
*3. *D2 Uw2 F' D' Uw2 L' Rw2 R' Uw' U' Rw' F2 U B F D B' Fw2 Rw U' F2 D2 U' Rw2 D' U2 B' R2 Uw' R D B2 F Rw' R B2 F2 Rw2 D' B2
*4. *Fw2 F Uw' L R' Fw D' Fw Uw B D' U2 Rw Fw F2 D' Uw2 L' Rw B F2 D2 Uw2 B Fw F2 D' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 F2 D2 Uw2 R2 D Fw' D2 R'
*5. *L R' B Rw2 Uw U Rw2 B' Fw' U' Rw F2 L Rw2 R Uw U' Fw' D U2 Fw U L D Uw' B' D2 U' L D2 R' U Fw2 F Rw2 B2 R B2 U2 B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw' U2 L R D' F2 Dw R F2 L' Lw' R2 Uw' B' Uw2 U2 Rw' Bw2 F U' Lw2 B2 Lw Dw B2 Uw' F2 D' Dw' Uw' U R' Bw' Fw' Rw Uw' Lw' Rw' R Fw2 Uw2 L' Bw L2 Rw Uw R Fw2 L U Lw' Bw2 U' L' Bw' L Rw' Dw Uw2 F
*2. *Bw2 L' Lw Rw' U' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 R Dw2 L' Lw' Dw U2 Bw U' Lw Rw' D Rw D2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 L' Rw' Dw2 U Bw' Fw Uw' F' Rw2 D2 Rw' R Uw L2 Uw' F2 U2 Bw2 Uw' B Bw Fw L' Fw F' Rw' Uw' R2 D Uw2 B Rw2 Fw' R2 F' Rw2
*3. *U2 F Rw R' D2 Bw' Rw B' Lw' F2 Rw' R' Dw2 Uw' Rw R2 Dw Lw' R D2 Dw' R Bw' L2 B F' Lw2 Rw' B Bw' Fw' Uw B' D' Rw2 Dw R' B U' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 R Uw2 Lw2 R Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 Lw F2 U2 Rw Dw2 B L Rw
*4. *Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw Rw Dw2 L2 Dw' U2 Bw Lw' D' Dw2 B Lw' F Uw2 R B' Dw2 Uw' B' D' Dw2 Lw Fw D' Lw Uw' L' D Dw' Bw2 U L Lw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' Fw L Uw Bw D Bw Lw2 D2 Rw' Bw Fw Lw' Dw B' L' Uw' Lw D' F2 D2 Dw2
*5. *U' Rw2 R' Fw2 Dw' B Bw Fw2 Dw L Rw2 B2 F L2 D' B2 Fw' U2 F' Rw2 B Bw' Fw Uw' Rw Uw' U L Lw B2 Bw' Fw' U' Bw' Fw U Bw2 D2 Rw' R2 Bw2 Dw' Uw2 F' Rw D2 Bw2 D Dw' U2 Fw' Lw2 F' D2 U' Rw2 B2 R' Dw2 Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 3F 3R' 2D' 2L 2D2 3U U 2F' F2 2D' U B 2B 2L' 3F L2 2B 3F' L2 2L2 B D 2L U' 3F2 L2 3F 2R2 B 3U 2R 2D2 B L2 3F 2D' 2F' L 2F 2U R D B 2B 2R 3F' 3R2 R' 3U2 2U2 2B 2F L' 2L2 3R' 3U' 2R 2D 2L 2R2 R2 3U2 2L R' B' 2F2 2R' R2 F2
*2. *2R2 2D' U 3R 2U' U2 R B' 2F2 2L 3R2 R 2B' R 3F 2R F' 2U' 3F' U2 B' L 2D 2L F2 3U 2R' D' L R2 B' 2B' 2F 2L 2B2 2F D' F D2 L' 3F F 2D2 L2 2L 2B' 3F2 2L2 D U2 2R' D2 2R2 U' 3F' R 2D' 2U' U' 2L 3F 3R2 R 3U 2F' U' 2L B' 3R2 2B'
*3. *2R2 R' D 2U' 3R 2D' 2U2 U2 L2 3R R 2U2 L2 R2 3F L' R B' L U B' 3U 2F2 3R 2R' D2 3U2 2B' 3U2 B2 L' 2R2 3U 3R2 2B' F2 2D2 B' F L2 3R' 2R R2 B 2D2 3F2 D U 3R2 2R' D' 2L' 2B 2L2 2B2 L 3R D2 3F2 2L' 2U F 2D2 3U 2F' 2R D 2D' 2U U'
*4. *D 3U' 3R' 2F' L' 3R B' 2B' 3F2 L2 2L2 3R2 D' B2 F' 3R2 2F2 2L D 2D2 2L' 3R' R F 3R' F 2D2 F2 3U2 3F 3U' 3R2 2B 2L U' 2B 3F2 2D' 3R 2B2 D 2U' R 2F' 2L2 F2 R 2B 3F 2F F 3R' 2R' R2 2B2 R 2U2 3F 2L' 2F R D2 R2 B' F2 3U2 2B 2R2 U' L
*5. *2R' U' 2F2 L' 3R2 2R R B 3U 2L2 R2 B2 F 2L 3R F 2L B 2B2 2L2 2R2 2U2 3R 2F2 L 2R' R' U' 2R' 3F F 2U' R 2U2 2B 2F' 2L2 3R 2U' 3R2 B' 2B F 2D' 2L B F 2L2 3R2 2R U B 2L2 2B 2R2 F D2 2U R' B2 F' D 2L' 3F F' 2D' 3U' 2U2 U2 3F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 3L 3R2 3F 2L2 2R D 3D U 3B2 U 2R U2 B' 3D' 3R' 3D 3U' 2U2 3F' 2F D 3D' 3F' 2R B 3B' D 3F2 3L2 B' 2B F' 3L' U' B' 2R' U L' R2 D' 3L 2B' 3F L2 2R2 R 2B2 2F D2 3D 2B 2D2 F' L' 2D' L2 2L' R 3D2 2L' 3R2 3U2 R D2 2U 2F U' 3B L R 3F' D2 3U 2L 3L 3U2 2U' U L2 3L' B 3F2 L 2B 3L 3R2 2U' 2B 3B' 2F' F 2U2 U' 3F F 3R D 2D2 U'
*2. *2U' 2R2 3D2 2U B' 2F' 2L' B' 2L U 2L 3L' D2 3D2 3U L' F2 D 3D2 2U 2B2 3R' 3D' 3U' 2B 3D2 2F 2D 3L2 3F2 L' 3L' 3D' R' B 2F' L 3L R 2U' 2L 3R' 2B2 3B' D' 3L2 2R 2D U' 2L B D' 3F2 F2 3R' U2 L' 2L' 3L2 2F' 2U' 2L' 3R 2B' U' 2R F L 3L2 R 2U2 2B2 3L2 F' U L2 2L' 3R2 2R' R2 2U 2B2 D2 2R 2D' U2 3F2 L' 3D' 2U' F D 3R D2 L' 3R 2D2 2U' L B
*3. *2U 2B' 3F2 D 2L B U' 3B' 3F' 2R 2F' R2 U' R 2F2 R U 3R2 3U' 2L2 3L2 U B' L' D' 3L' R2 2D2 U2 3R D U' 2R2 3B2 2U' 3B D F' 3R 3B2 2U L' 3R' 2D' 2R' 3U 2U2 B' 2F2 3U2 B2 3L2 2D R' 2D 2U2 2R2 D 3U' 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F' F2 R2 B2 2R 2D2 2U 2F2 3D2 2U' 2L2 B2 2B L U' 3F2 2F 2R 3D' U2 R 3B2 2D2 3D' U2 2F' 3L 2R 3D2 3B' D' F' 2U 2B2 3D 2L' B2 3L'
*4. *3L' D' 2D2 U2 R' 3U2 B' 2B' 3U2 3L U' L2 2D 3U F' 3L 2D' 3R B 3L2 3R 3B 2D2 U2 F U2 2B 3F' 3R2 B' 3L 3R2 2U2 U' F L' U' 2L U B' 3R2 U' L2 3U 2U' U2 F 2D 3U' U 2R' D 2D' U2 2L' 2R D 3F2 3L2 2R2 R2 3B 2F' 2D' U2 2F' 3L 3B 3F2 U B' 2F2 F 3U' 2F2 D 3U' 2B2 3B2 2L' D2 2D 2R2 2F2 3D2 2F2 R' 2B D' U2 R' B' 3B2 3F 2F2 2D2 3U 2B 3R' 2R'
*5. *3B D' 2U2 2L 2U L 2L' 3L2 2R2 2B2 2F 2D2 3U' 2B' 3U' R' D2 2L 3D' L F2 R' B' 2B2 3F2 2L D U2 2F2 F2 2L' 2F' 3R2 B' 3F2 2F2 F D' 3L D' 2D 3D' U' B' 3B' 2F' 2U2 L' 3F 2F' D' U' 3B2 3F' 2F R2 2U F L 3L B' 2B 3R2 2R' 2D2 3U2 2B2 3D' 3U L 2R2 3F 2F' D F 2L2 D 3D' 3U L' 2B' 2F U' R' B' 3F2 2U' 2B' 3F2 2R' 2B2 L' 3B2 2F F L2 2D 3B D2 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F2 R' U R' F U F' U2
*2. *R2 U F' R U F' R F2
*3. *R2 F U F R2 U2 R' F' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R B D' F' B U2 B' U L' U2 R' D2 L B2 L' F2 R2 F2
*2. *B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' F' U' B2 D B2 L R'
*3. *U L2 B2 U R F' U' R2 L F R F2 L' U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Uw' R D' Uw L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 U B Fw2 L F2 R Uw' L2 U2 L2 R' U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Uw U' Rw2 R' Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 F2 Rw D' Fw' U' L' R2 Fw
*2. *D' U' L' Fw F2 D B Rw2 U' Rw' D2 Uw' U R2 Uw B2 U L R2 B D' R2 Uw Rw' B' Rw2 B' Fw R D U Fw F' L2 Uw B' Fw2 L' Rw F
*3. *F Rw' Uw' U2 L Rw Uw' U' L2 Uw' L R2 Fw' Rw2 U' Fw' D2 L' Rw R' B' F L F R2 B2 U2 B Fw2 Rw' U2 B L F Rw' R U R2 D Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' L' Lw' Rw B2 D2 B' Bw2 L' Fw' Uw2 U' Rw2 R Fw2 Lw U B Lw' U2 Bw' Lw2 R' B2 F Lw D' Uw' Rw Bw' R Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 D2 Dw2 U B' F' Dw2 Uw U2 L2 B2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw L2 Bw' L2 F' D2 Dw2 F2
*2. *Fw2 Rw2 Fw F Dw2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw' D' Uw U Rw R Fw' Lw D2 Bw2 Uw' Bw' Lw U' Lw Fw Lw Fw2 Dw2 U2 B Fw2 Uw B Uw2 Lw U2 Bw F2 Rw2 Bw2 U Rw U' B2 Fw R' Uw Fw' L2 Bw F' D' U2 Rw R F' L2 Bw F2 Lw Dw2
*3. *Fw2 Rw D2 U B D' B2 Bw2 Fw' U R' U2 Rw' Dw Bw F2 D2 Bw2 D2 Dw' U Fw F' Rw2 F' Dw' Uw2 R' D L' Rw Bw2 F2 R2 U' L2 Uw Bw' D' Lw2 R' Uw Bw2 R2 Uw' F' Lw2 Fw2 R D2 Lw Dw U' R B L2 U B' Bw2 F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2D L2 2L' 2F 3R D 2R B' 2F' 2U2 2B2 F2 3R2 U2 2B 3F2 2F2 F 3U 2U' B' 2F 3U2 2U' R' B2 2B2 2L 2D 2L' 3F' L2 2D2 3R2 2U' B' F L 3R' 2R' 2D2 2R 2B2 3F 2F' U2 3R2 R' U' 2B' 3R2 2F' 3U' 2U L R2 B 3F R B2 2D' 3U' 2R2 R' 2F2 2D' U B2 D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D' 3U2 2L D 2B2 2F 3U' 2U' 3L F' 2D' R B' 2B R2 2D' 3D' F' R' 3F' D2 2L R 2B2 3B L 2L2 3U' U 3R' 2U' 3B2 2L' 2U' R' B2 2B2 3B2 3F F2 2U 3R' 3U' 2L' 2D' 3R' 3U' B U' 3L2 3D U' 2L' 2U' 3F' 2D' 2U 3F 2L D2 U 2L' 2D' 3F' R' 2U' 2F 3L' 3R' 3B2 2D 3B2 3F2 2F' F' 3U 3B2 D' 2R 2U 3L' 3R' 2D 3U2 F D2 2B R' 2F' L2 U2 3L2 2R2 3D 2L' 2U2 L 3B F R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U' B2 U2 D' L2 B' L U' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2
*2. *B U' L' D' R B D2 R' U2 B D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 B2 D2 L'
*3. *F' L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 U' B' F2 D' R' F L' B L' F2
*4. *R2 D2 R2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 B R' U F2 L' R B' F2 L2 D R2
*5. *F2 D2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 L' R' F2 D L2 R B R D L2 U L' F'
*6. *R' U2 L2 B2 D2 L' U L' F' D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 U L2
*7. *R' D2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 U' F D B' L' B2 F' L2 D B'
*8. *B2 R2 F' L2 B L2 F' R2 B U2 F' R' B' U' L' B' F U' L' F
*9. *F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 U B2 R D' B' L2 B' D' R' D L F2
*10. *D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U' F R U' F R' B2 F' L' U R2
*11. *U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D R' B' U' R2 U' F L' U B F
*12. *U2 L2 B' F L2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 L D' R' U F R D R2 B2 F2
*13. *D' F2 D' L2 D U R2 U' F2 U B F' L U' L' R' D U B' D'
*14. *B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R U' L2 D' B F' R' B' D U'
*15. *D2 R D2 R' F' B' L' F L2 U D L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2
*16. *U2 F U2 B' U' F R2 F R L B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L2
*17. *L' F B U2 R' U' D' L' D' B' R B2 L' F2 L D2 L' F2 D2 L' U2
*18. *B2 L' F U2 F2 D L2 B' U R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L2
*19. *F2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 L F2 D2 F2 U B2 L R B' F2 L2 F' U' L'
*20. *R2 U' B2 U B2 D F2 L2 B2 D L2 B' R F U' B' F2 R2 B' R' U2
*21. *R2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R' U2 F D L' D R' F2 D U'
*22. *R2 F U' R' F' R L' F D' B' U2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 L F2 R' B2 D2
*23. *F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F' D2 U2 L F' L' F2 D2 L'
*24. *D R' U D2 L' D' B' R2 B R F2 D2 F2 B2 R L2 U2 R' U2 F2
*25. *F2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B R2 F2 L' F U2 R D' B2 L' R B' R'
*26. *D' B R B U2 F' B' L' D B L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 L2
*27. *U2 F' R F' R' U2 L2 D L' U2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D
*28. *F B' D R' B U R2 F2 U2 B U L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D L2 F2 D2
*29. *L2 B2 R U2 L D2 L2 F2 R' B2 R D' R' U B' L' B2 F' R' U2 R
*30. *R2 B2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 L' B U' B' R' D' R' B' F R
*31. *L' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L B2 R2 B U2 B D U R' B U2 R' F'
*32. *B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U' L U' F2 L R' B D2 L' F
*33. *R2 F R' D L2 B2 L D2 F' B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 D'
*34. *R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D U' F2 D' F' R2 D R U' B' L2 U2 B' L
*35. *U2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F L D L F' D2 R2 B F2
*36. *B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 L' U2 R U L D2 F U' B F L2 R2
*37. *R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 U' F' U' R2 U' R D' B' D' F' L
*38. *B2 D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 U R' F2 U B2 U' R
*39. *D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 B' L' U2 F D L U B D2 L' F
*40. *F' L2 B U2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 B R U2 L D L' F U' B R U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R D2 F' L2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 F
*2. *U F' L' B2 D2 L' D' R2 U L' F' U2 B D2 R2 F B2 L2 B R2 D2
*3. *D' R2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R' F R U' F' R' D2 L' D R
*4. *L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 R' D' B' L' R2 D2 F' U R B2
*5. *B' R F D' F' D2 L' B D' R2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 L B2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 U' L2 D U F2 L2 D2 R2 U F' U2 L' D L2 B F' R B' U2
*2. *L2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R F R' U B' D' L2 F L2
*3. *B2 L' B2 D F' L' U' R F' B' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 D'
*4. *L2 B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 F2 R' F2 L D F' D2 B2 U L F' L2 R' U2
*5. *B' R' U D' R' U D' F B2 R' U R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 R' B2 U' L2 F' R' U B L R
*2. *D' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U B R' U F' U' R' D2 U' F' R'
*3. *R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D U B2 R' F U L2 B U2 L2 F D' U2
*4. *L2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 F U2 B F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F U' B' F L' R' F
*5. *R' F' U2 L' B2 D R D' F D' L2 F2 L' U2 R F2 D2 F2 L D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 D2 U2 L' B2 D L' F' R2 U L B2 L2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F R F' R F U R'
*3. *R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R U' R' U R2 F L2 F2 D L'
*4. *Rw D2 B2 F' D2 Uw' B' U L' Rw2 R' F Rw2 D' L2 B Fw D Rw' D2 Uw2 F R Uw' U' Rw' Fw F2 Uw' U2 F Rw U' L2 Rw2 B2 F Uw2 B R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U R' F2 U2 R' F'
*3. *U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 F' R D' F2 R B2 R U'
*4. *R F Uw' R Uw U Rw B2 D' L D L D' U L' Uw B' L Rw2 B F' L B2 Fw2 L2 R2 B' R' B F' Uw Rw R' Uw2 L R D' R' Uw R
*5. *Fw R2 Bw D Dw2 Bw' Dw' L Lw2 Rw D2 Lw' F' L F2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 D2 L U2 L' Rw B Bw' Lw Fw L2 U Lw Dw2 L2 Fw Uw' F2 Dw2 L' U' R2 D2 Lw' U R' D2 L Fw' Lw2 Fw' L Rw R' Fw L Lw F2 L D2 B2 Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L U' R U B' L R L' r' b' u
*2. *B' R L' U R' B' R l' r' b' u'
*3. *U B' L B' U L' U' l' r' b' u'
*4. *B' L R' L R U B' R r
*5. *U B L' B' R' U' L' B' U' l b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 6) / (0, -3)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0) / (4, -4)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, 5) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L' R U R D' D U' D' U'
*2. *U D' L D' L D U' D U' D' U'
*3. *U L' U' L U' R' U R' U' D' U'
*4. *L' D' L U' D R D' L' U D' U'
*5. *L R' U L' R U' L' U R D' U'


----------



## mafergut (Jan 19, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.26, 6.09, (5.39), 5.47, (7.65) = *5.94* // I need to practise 2x2 again. 5th solve was awful. 
*3x3x3:* (17.93), 21.99, (22.44), 20.18, 18.52 = *20.23* // Suffering the lack of practise due to Pyra and skewb, also 1st try with Thunderclap 
*4x4x4:* 2:23.30, 2:33.63, 2:26.81, (2:40.49), (2:15.79) = *2:27.91* // Not even close to sub-2 yet 
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.88, 45.67, (46.53), (34.39), 41.13 = *42.89* // While warming up I got my first sub-30 single, and then this... 
*234 Relay: 3:02.27* // No comments 
*PyraMinx:* 24.82, 21.52, 21.21, (16.69), (35.32) = *22.52* // 2nd time around with Pyra (just learned Keyhole). I was expecting sub-20 already 
*Skewb:* 10.16, (17.79), 14.93, 13.60, (9.57) = *12.90* // Almost halved last's week avg in my 2nd try at skewb  Started learning intermediate


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 21, 2016)

mafergut said:


> *PyraMinx:* 24.82, 21.52, 21.21, (16.69), (35.32) = *22.52* // 2nd time around with Pyra (just learned Keyhole). I was expecting sub-20 already



you prefer keyhole over LBL? if so, then go your own way.

clock: 10.80, 11.96, 14.32, DNF(8.75), 11.75 (ao5 = 11.75)... i was gonna get sub 9 single... but it was on 11 o'clock... no 12... FML
pyraminx: 6.70, 6.14, 7.39, 4.96, 5.11 (ao5 = 5.98) sub 6 still, couldve been a lot better
2x2: 5.66, 4.78, 2.16, 3.78, 7.15+ (ao5 = 4.74)
megaminx: 2:11.97, 1:48.16, 1:30.88, 1:49.76, 2:16.10, (ao5 = 1:56.63) SUB 2 FINALLY! and that 1:30 is my PB
4x4: 1:13.33, 1:16.69, 1:16.44, 54.08, 1:06.21 (ao5 = 1:11.99) sub 1 single . pretty sure its pb
5x5: 2:16.62, 2:19.49, 2:46.40, 3:17.90, 2:17.36 (ao5 = 2:27.75) well, pretty bad


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 22, 2016)

megaminx: 1:18.86, 1:16.79, 1:34.30, 1:20.17, 1:09.78 = 1:18.61


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 22, 2016)

*3X3X3:* (19.51) 18.43 (16.42) 18.09 16.98 = *17.83*


----------



## Dene (Jan 23, 2016)

*3x3:* (21.26), 14.25, 17.16, 16.08, (13.37) = 15.83
*4x4:* (1:02.31), 54.97, (52.78), 1:02.22, 59.87 = 59.02
*5x5:* 1:37.52, (1:37.43), 1:40.65, (1:51.13), 1:39.44 = 1:39.20
*6x6:* 3:06.70, 3:04.46, (2:51.08), (3:24.06), 2:56.75 = 3:02.64
*7x7:* 5:01.43, (4:28.62), 4:45.19, 4:30.78, (5:04.23) = 4:45.80
*OH:* 33.16, (28.88), 30.32, (36.54), 32.09 = 31.86
*Megaminx:* 2:15.87, 2:03.82, (1:46.22), 2:02.20, (2:21.79) = 2:07.30


----------



## jonlin (Jan 23, 2016)

2x2: 3.98, 4.44, 4.75, (3.49), (9.48) = 4.39 // the god of bad execution strikes again
3x3: (8.81), 12.55, (14.32), 9.57, 12.40 = 11.51 // Dafuq?
4x4: (1:05.64), 1:10.58, 1:11.80, 1:11.43, (1:16.74) = 1:11.27 // ...
5x5: 2:29.36, 2:16.70, 2:24.45, 2:14.77, 2:29.66 = 2:23.50 // ...
Mega: 1:17.38, 1:19.68, (1:23.97), (1:14.51), 1:19.91 = 1:18.99
BLD: DNF(4:42.60)[3:01.36], 4:35.15[2:35.52], DNF(3:23.42)[3:23.24] = 4:35.15 // success!


----------



## LL Cool Skip (Jan 23, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 4.94, 4.60, (4.22), 4.61, (DNF) = *4.71* // Timer fail on last solve
*3x3x3*: 16.74, 20.87, (16.72), (24.29), 16.73 = *18.11* I think i did a wrong slot or wrong OLL or something.
*4x4x4*: 1:12.73, (1:20.91), (1:10.03), 1:12.13, 1:18.45 = *1:14.43* // I just need more practice
*OH*: (36.69), 29.11, 31.59, (25.33), 26.24 = *28.98* // Maybe a little warm up next time
*Pyraminx*: 9.98, (10.57), (6.02), 8.60, 9.09 = *9.03* // Like riding a bike
*Skewb*: (9.09), 20.01, 15.47, (27.91), 18.06 = *17.84* // Not like riding a bike


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Jan 24, 2016)

*3x3:* 17.35, (16.26), 16.81, (19.10), 16.51 = *16.89*
*4x4:* (1:14.95), 1:08.04, (1:03.63), 1:04.11, 1:05.48 = *1:05.87*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 24, 2016)

*2x2:* 6.237, 6.344, 6.669, (5.393), (7.365) = *6.417*
*3x3:* (14.280), 16.984, 17.920, (19.212), 15.965 = *16.956*
*4x4:* 55.855, (48.172), 54.350, (1:02.729), 1:01.791 = *57.332*
*5x5:* 1:47.895, (1:37.754), 1:49.811, 1:52.033, (2:07.420) = *1:49.913*
*2x2-4x4 Relay:* ~6, ~15, ~57 = *1:18.281*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2016)

jonlin said:


> BLD: DNF(4:42.60)[3:01.36], 4:35.15[2:35.52], DNF(3:23.42)[3:23.24] = 4:35.15 // success!


Please write 3BLD (or 2BLD or what it is) or I have to edit your posts myself.


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 25, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.84, 4.72, (4.49), 4.94, (8.46)-> *4.83*
*3x3x3:* (15.28), 17.81, 15.31, 17.53, (18.08)-> *16.88*
*4x4x4:* (1:47.42), (1:13.95), 1:32.88, 1:23.06, 1:17.87-> *1:24.60*
*5x5x5:* (2:24.97), (2:48.48), 2:28.35, 2:43.21, 2:33.51-> *2:35.02*
*7x7x7: *(10:47.42), 8:34.04, 8:56.34, (8:23.75), 8:55.74-> *8:48.71*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:57.65, 1:50.47, 1:05.95-> *1:05.95*
*3x3x3BLD:* 5:23.80, 5:00.53, 7:28.48-> *5:00.53*
*3x3x3OH:* 33.14, 36.19, (42.53), 35.43, (31.46)-> *34.92*
*234*-> *1:47.48*
*2345*-> *4:14.03*
*megaminx:* 3:06.26, (3:24.85), 2:58.77, 2:55.40, (2:52.86)-> *3:00.14*
*sq-1:* (30.83), (1:01.09), 38.99, 43.96, 45.08-> *42.68*
*skewb:* 6.89, (9.65), 7.95, 9.62, (4.58)-> *8.15*

*3x3x3FM:* 35 moves
Solution: R B R' U' R' F D R U R' D2 R U' R2 L D' R L' D F2 D' U L U' F' L F L F2 L B L' F2 L R'

B R' //premoves(2x2x1 on invers)
R B R' U' R' //2x2x2
F D' * R' L D' R //2x2x3
L' D F2 D' //f2l-1
U L U' F' L F L2** //orient edges
B R' //undo premoves

insertions:

* D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' (2 moves cancelation)
** L' F2 L B L' F2 L B' (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 26, 2016)

Results for week 03: congrats to jaysammay, cuberKid and Torch. Georgia rules.

'*Match the scramble*' means: Use two cubes.
Scramble one according to the scramble (without timing it).
The event consists of as fast as possible getting the second solved cube to 
look like the first scrambled, using any (un-)solving method *but the scramble* .

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.21 WACWCA
 2.49 hssandwich
 2.79 Lapinsavant
 2.81 TheDubDubJr
 3.11 G2013
 3.15 Iggy
 3.16 cuberkid10
 3.21 Isaac Lai
 3.39 pantu2000
 3.69 Torch
 3.81 Tx789
 3.86 Jbacboy
 4.16 jaysammey777
 4.39 jonlin
 4.41 Yetiowin
 4.52 epride17
 4.68 YTCuber
 4.72 LL Cool Skip
 4.83 Bogdan
 4.90 Isaacattack
 5.02 cubefan4848
 5.14 CyanSandwich
 5.16 CubingCraze
 5.26 connorlacrosse
 5.94 mafergut
 6.23 Andrew Clayton
 6.25 h2f
 6.39 LostGent
 6.40 JoshuaStacker
 6.41 Rocky0701
 6.56 Kenneth Svendson
 7.33 Schmidt
 8.45 26doober
 9.06 slh01slh
 12.76 Moops
 16.68 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(48)

 8.20 Lapinsavant
 8.77 DanpHan
 10.12 fastfingers777
 10.37 Iggy
 10.53 Isaac Lai
 10.63 cuberkid10
 11.03 Jbacboy
 11.29 WACWCA
 11.30 hssandwich
 11.51 jonlin
 11.88 TheDubDubJr
 12.56 Torch
 13.19 G2013
 13.21 jaysammey777
 13.31 pantu2000
 14.09 Keroma12
 14.98 turtwig
 15.46 Yetiowin
 15.83 Dene
 16.19 CyanSandwich
 16.42 Kenneth Svendson
 16.88 Bogdan
 16.89 Sergeant Baboon
 16.90 Tx789
 16.95 Rocky0701
 16.99 cubefan4848
 17.83 MarcelP
 18.11 LL Cool Skip
 18.42 Isaacattack
 19.45 Perff
 19.98 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.02 epride17
 20.23 h2f
 20.23 mafergut
 22.13 Moops
 22.65 Andrew Clayton
 23.31 connorlacrosse
 23.48 Schmidt
 24.36 slh01slh
 26.32 Jason Green
 26.78 AmbroseBently
 27.89 CubingCraze
 28.07 26doober
 28.17 LostGent
 28.52 username...
 29.94 JoshuaStacker
 34.35 MatsBergsten
 38.54 SpeedSpin
*4x4x4*(30)

 36.21 Lapinsavant
 43.16 TheDubDubJr
 44.13 cuberkid10
 45.79 Iggy
 47.03 Jbacboy
 48.12 Isaac Lai
 49.27 hssandwich
 51.06 G2013
 52.75 Torch
 57.33 Rocky0701
 58.56 Yetiowin
 59.02 Dene
 59.04 jaysammey777
 59.65 Keroma12
 1:05.88 Sergeant Baboon
 1:11.27 jonlin
 1:11.38 Tx789
 1:11.98 epride17
 1:14.44 LL Cool Skip
 1:16.02 h2f
 1:16.28 Kenneth Svendson
 1:18.47 cubefan4848
 1:23.95 Moops
 1:24.60 Bogdan
 1:29.07 LostGent
 1:46.86 CubingCraze
 2:12.00 MatsBergsten
 2:27.91 mafergut
 2:29.22 JoshuaStacker
 2:46.73 26doober
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:24.26 TheDubDubJr
 1:27.24 cuberkid10
 1:34.98 Raptor56
 1:39.20 Dene
 1:47.84 jaysammey777
 1:49.91 Rocky0701
 1:52.35 turtwig
 1:56.32 Torch
 2:07.73 epride17
 2:20.32 Isaac Lai
 2:23.50 jonlin
 2:28.82 Kenneth Svendson
 2:35.02 Bogdan
 3:31.51 h2f
 4:43.30 MatsBergsten
 5:24.79 26doober
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:02.64 Dene
 3:41.96 jaysammey777
10:49.33 MatsBergsten
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:45.80 Dene
 5:28.62 jaysammey777
 8:48.71 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 16.71 DanpHan
 19.77 TheDubDubJr
 20.29 Jbacboy
 20.38 Iggy
 22.63 Isaac Lai
 23.58 cuberkid10
 23.76 hssandwich
 25.83 Torch
 26.04 Yetiowin
 28.98 LL Cool Skip
 31.02 jaysammey777
 31.86 Dene
 34.92 Bogdan
 36.26 G2013
 37.06 Kenneth Svendson
 37.97 Keroma12
 42.89 mafergut
 46.58 CubingCraze
 51.13 Moops
 51.54 h2f
 53.62 epride17
 1:14.76 26doober
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:18.81 Kenneth Svendson
 3:16.12 jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 6.26 hssandwich
 8.94 YTCuber
 12.29 TheDubDubJr
 18.18 Lapinsavant
 18.79 Yetiowin
 20.56 h2f
 27.67 Torch
 29.69 MatsBergsten
 32.41 jaysammey777
 34.24 Andrew Clayton
 1:05.95 Bogdan
 1:15.66 Moops
 1:20.88 26doober
 DNF G2013
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 35.09 Iggy
 1:19.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:19.63 Torch
 2:06.85 G2013
 2:14.45 h2f
 2:31.23 Moops
 2:43.41 Keroma12
 3:16.48 Isaac Lai
 3:17.70 jaysammey777
 4:35.15 jonlin
 5:00.53 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:50.08 MatsBergsten
10:17.98 Keroma12
18:21.14 Moops
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:23.44 MatsBergsten
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

22/24 (56:22)  kamilprzyb
10/10 (52:21)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/13 (55:49)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (13:45)  Torch
2/2 ( 6:19)  G2013
2/2 ( 6:51)  jaysammey777
2/3 (11:15)  h2f
6/11 (59:03)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 54.90 jaysammey777
 55.27 Torch
 57.48 G2013
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 51.69 Lapinsavant
 58.29 cuberkid10
 1:10.57 G2013
 1:10.66 Jbacboy
 1:11.24 Isaac Lai
 1:12.51 Torch
 1:18.28 Rocky0701
 1:33.00 jaysammey777
 1:34.97 Kenneth Svendson
 1:41.15 Yetiowin
 1:45.45 epride17
 1:47.48 Bogdan
 1:59.07 h2f
 2:13.20 Moops
 2:23.98 CubingCraze
 2:32.00 Schmidt
 3:02.27 mafergut
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:28.12 cuberkid10
 3:07.31 Torch
 3:22.87 jaysammey777
 3:28.37 Isaac Lai
 4:11.08 Kenneth Svendson
 4:14.03 Bogdan
 4:27.17 epride17
 5:50.76 Moops
 5:53.01 h2f
*Magic*(3)

 1.30 jaysammey777
 1.96 JoshuaStacker
 7.75 26doober
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.83 jaysammey777
 4.84 JoshuaStacker
*Skewb*(20)

 3.46 hssandwich
 3.78 Isaac Lai
 4.37 connorlacrosse
 4.91 Jbacboy
 5.07 TheDubDubJr
 5.47 cuberkid10
 5.67 pantu2000
 6.25 Iggy
 7.91 epride17
 8.15 Bogdan
 8.30 Torch
 8.34 Tx789
 9.98 jaysammey777
 12.09 h2f
 12.90 mafergut
 17.85 LL Cool Skip
 17.96 26doober
 20.40 LostGent
 23.78 Kenneth Svendson
 40.93 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 9.02 TheDubDubJr
 9.23 jaysammey777
 15.00 Kenneth Svendson
 15.02 JoshuaStacker
 25.32 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.04 Isaac Lai
 4.49 hssandwich
 4.99 cuberkid10
 5.50 pantu2000
 5.97 cubefan4848
 7.20 Torch
 7.90 Tx789
 8.29 jaysammey777
 8.72 epride17
 9.04 YTCuber
 9.22 LL Cool Skip
 9.50 CubingCraze
 9.66 connorlacrosse
 10.36 Kenneth Svendson
 14.43 Schmidt
 17.45 26doober
 22.52 mafergut
 23.61 LostGent
 1:02.06 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:18.42 Isaac Lai
 1:18.61 JianhanC
 1:18.99 jonlin
 1:20.47 jaysammey777
 1:26.12 cuberkid10
 1:53.13 Torch
 2:07.30 Dene
 3:00.14 Bogdan
*Square-1*(13)

 11.08 Raptor56
 13.41 TheDubDubJr
 14.30 hssandwich
 14.92 Iggy
 22.49 cuberkid10
 30.74 Isaac Lai
 38.15 jaysammey777
 41.03 Torch
 42.68 Bogdan
 44.35 turtwig
 52.44 Yetiowin
 1:31.36 connorlacrosse
 1:59.14 epride17
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

23 TheDubDubJr
28 guusrs
29 okayama
30 CyanSandwich
30 jaysammey777
31 G2013
35 Bogdan
36 arbivara
37 oyyq99999
38 Keroma12
42 h2f
54 26doober

*Contest results*

276 jaysammey777
248 cuberkid10
248 Torch
240 Isaac Lai
233 TheDubDubJr
202 hssandwich
181 G2013
180 Iggy
164 Bogdan
160 Jbacboy
155 Lapinsavant
147 h2f
131 Yetiowin
129 Keroma12
125 MatsBergsten
125 epride17
123 Kenneth Svendson
116 Dene
115 jonlin
100 pantu2000
99 Tx789
95 LL Cool Skip
90 Rocky0701
82 WACWCA
81 Moops
76 DanpHan
74 cubefan4848
68 CyanSandwich
68 kamilprzyb
67 Deri Nata Wijaya
65 mafergut
64 connorlacrosse
61 26doober
59 CubingCraze
58 turtwig
51 YTCuber
49 Sergeant Baboon
49 fastfingers777
42 Isaacattack
38 Andrew Clayton
37 LostGent
36 Raptor56
35 Schmidt
31 JoshuaStacker
25 MarcelP
22 Perff
21 guusrs
20 okayama
18 slh01slh
15 arbivara
14 oyyq99999
12 Jason Green
11 JianhanC
11 AmbroseBently
7 username...
4 SpeedSpin


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 26, 2016)

Dang I wish I was sub 10 mts. Haha for real thou, there are some people that can sub30 which is really cool! Maybe one day


----------

